# Apex launcher margins



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone use this feature and are you able to make it work. I can see the changes when I adjust the settings in Nova but Apex always has huge margins no matter what setting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

Agreed. I think we would need to contact the app dev. though.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I figured I'd ask before reporting something to see if anyone else had that problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Agreed. I think we would need to contact the app dev. though.


It works perfectly fine?
Take a look. You have to reboot launcher after a change like that.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

it is not much of a change but it def. works


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't see any changes either. And yes, I've tried restarting the launcher.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I don't see any changes either. And yes, I've tried restarting the launcher.


Look at my screenshots. There is a change. A very very slight change. Only thing I can think of maybe is it broke in the newest version as I have a themed version and havent updated mine.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Look at my screenshots. There is a change. A very very slight change. Only thing I can think of maybe is it broke in the newest version as I have a themed version and havent updated mine.


I definitely see the changes in your shots. But I see no differences in mine.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I definitely see the changes in your shots. But I see no differences in mine.


Roll back to v1.0.1 and see if that works. Im on that version because 1.0.2. fixes a dock issue but Im to lazy to update my themed version as the isssue doesnt bother me. Anyway see if that fixes it.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

First is small. Second is large.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Basically they are the same exact thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

